

Mingly - gmail plugin - tnorthcutt
http://ming.ly/

======
erikano
While I certainly can appreciate that some people will have a use for this, it
seems to me that this will "clutter up" GMail resulting in an experience much
like what one would get with that browser, _RockMelt_. But at least, it
appears that _Ming.ly_ is collapsible.

Note that I have not tested this service myself; this is just the impression I
got from the screenshots at that website.

